# Yahoo- Nutrition Wise: Probiotics, Tahini, Quercetin (Kansas City InfoZine)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

By Karen Collins, MS, RD, CDN - Q: Are probiotics really helpful in treating constipation? Q: What is tahini and is it healthy? Q: I am told that quercetin is a compound that helps prevent cancer. What foods can I find it in if I donâ€™t want to take it as a supplement?View the full article


----------

